# Aftermarket for Ju-52?



## JohnAnthony (Nov 10, 2010)

I've got the Revell 1/48 in my stash and have read a few reviews that were built entirely OOB. Is there any aftermarket for it that makes any improvements or corrections? Have any of you guys built it and have any advice? I'm saving it for after the Commonwealth GB but I'm wondering if I should stock up on any accessories in the meantime...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 16, 2010)

I usually have a look at Hannants....

Junkers Ju 52


----------



## JohnAnthony (Nov 16, 2010)

Perfect Lucky, thank you! I was avoiding Hannants on account of that whole credit card number fiasco. Hopefully it's been resolved now...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 16, 2010)

Yea, I can't wait until they start accepting Paypal


----------



## JohnAnthony (Nov 17, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Yea, I can't wait until they start accepting Paypal



Ditto that. Thing is, someone did try to use my cc# for hotel reservations in Italy but it was declined. I don't really know if that had anything to do with the Hannants business though - it could have been stolen somewhere else.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 17, 2010)

Agree! PayPal is a good thing to have....


----------

